# ID Pedals......



## 7mountainsmtbr (Oct 1, 2018)

Totally out of my realm of experience.... can anyone ID these pedals?  I am putting an old bike back together and it had these but they are mangled.... would like to replace with similar or at least period correct.  Thanks  And if you have a useable pair you want to part with, I am in the market....


----------

